# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  أدنى المعدلات التنافسية في الجامعات الأردنية لعام2008/2009

## khaled aljonidee

أدنى المعدلات التنافسية في الجامعات الألادنية لعام 2008/2009 

اضغط هنا للمشاهده

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكووووووووووووور يا خالد

----------


## saousana

مشكور خالد 
معدلات القبول نازلة لتخصصات كتير 
انا حاسة حالي مظلومة لو انقبلنا هيك السنة الماضية 
بيطلعلي نووي :C06a766466:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مكشور خالد 
> معدلات القبول نازلة لتخصصات كتير 
> انا حاسة حالي مظلومة لو انقبلنا هيك السنة الماضية 
> بيطلعلي نووي



بالفعل القبولات نازله 

على دورنا كان الطب بالتكنو 97 و طب الاسنان 96

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]انتو عندكم نازلة 

اما بالنسب للحصن من حيث الهندسة

هندسة الاتصالات بقيت مثل ما هي 87.9
و هندسة التكييف ارتفعت نص معدل لتصبح 85.4
و هندسة المياه ارتفعت لتصبح 84.6[/align]

----------


## ashrafwater

شكرالك علي هذه المعلومات

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكور خالد  :Smile:

----------


## محمود كيلاني

بجنن

----------


## ميلتونة

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## مجودة

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو

----------


## هاني الشطرات

شكراً جزيلاً

----------


## nagam20

enshllah ba3ed hal3'alabeh yetla3 lmawq3 sa7

----------


## rafat ali

ssfsgsgssgf

----------


## 7854

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## سامي سيف

هاي كيفكم والله كتير مشكووووووووورين

----------


## bgd

thnx

----------


## مجودة

شكرا كتير

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمووو كتير

----------


## بوب عقل

thxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## رينادا

أرغب بمشاهدة أدنى المعدلات لعام 2009-2008

----------


## nesren

شكرا اللك

----------


## ghassan12888

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks t

----------


## fada

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## حسين المصر

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا

----------

